# Dark orange urine?



## BarneyBunny (Aug 25, 2011)

I found a dark orange spot of urine on the floor and am not sure if this is normal. It is not bloody. I searched but didn't find what I was looking for. 

My bunny is 7-8 months old, Mini-Lop, male (scheduled to be neutered 9/9). He has plenty of fresh water, timothy hay at all times, and high quality rabbit pellets. He gets a leaf of kale or other dark green leafy veggy daily. An occasional small piece of fruit or vegetable. He appears healthy, shiny coat, nice eyes, his poops are normal, and is active.

He gets plenty of of cage time also.

Hopefully, I was freaking out for nothing and this is normal.


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's something I found online for you:

"Red colour of the urine is sometimes observed in rabbits. It is probably caused by a plant pigment and does not affect the health of the animal."

"Red urine is a descriptive term for the condition where a rabbit's urine varies in color from the normal pale yellow to dark yellow, carrot orange, brown, or bright red. Red urine is not a medical problem. The color usually returns to normal within one to three days, although I have had a couple of rabbits take three to four weeks before their urine returned to the pale yellow color. White urine may be due to excess calcium in the diet; if it stays white for many days you may want to discuss your rabbit's diet with your veterinarian. Dark urine resulting from heat stress or dehydration may require fluid therapy."


----------



## BarneyBunny (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

